# Ski Conditions Threads (Pls Read)



## NYSkiBlog

Name new threads with this format:

*{Mountain Name} Conditions*

These threads are for conditions on the mountain, discussion of conditions and news that affects conditions (snowmaking grooming etc).

Don't post Windham conditions in the Belleayre Conditions thread. 
Don't post Song conditions in the Belleayre Conditions thread.
Etc etc etc

Mountain news is also allowed.

Conditions threads are not for things like "I'm headed there now."

Anyone can start a conditions thread if one doesn't already exist.

One conditions thread per mountain, in the Northeast. Grouping is ok for outside of the region.


----------

